# Cooking Tri Tip Perfecrly with Sous Vide



## emuleman (Mar 24, 2017)

My adventures continue with my new Sous Vide Machine.  Since Beef Tri Tip was on sale at the store, I decided to try and Sous Vide a couple of them last night for dinner.  After applying a generous coating of Salt, Pepper, Garlic & Onion Powder I sealed them in a bag with a bit of Olive Oil and some liquid Smoke.  Into the Sous Vide Bath set at 135 degrees Fahrenheit, and I let them cook for around 6 Hours. 

After they were done I dried them off, and seared them on a very hot grill for a few minutes on each side, and dinner was ready!  This was some of the most tender and delicious Tri Tip I have every tasted, and it was perfectly cooked from edge to edge.  I might find it hard to go back to cooking it the more traditional way on the grill or smoker when I get such perfect results with the Sous Vide. 













WP_20170323_13_47_05_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 24, 2017


















WP_20170323_17_49_01_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 24, 2017


















WP_20170323_18_08_03_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 24, 2017


















WP_20170323_18_13_05_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 24, 2017


















WP_20170323_18_13_16_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 24, 2017


















WP_20170323_18_28_15_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 24, 2017


















WP_20170323_21_16_25_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 24, 2017


----------

